
The UK unicorn that's about to become the Intel of AI - ingve
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/graphcore-ai-intelligence-processing-unit
======
ksec
Nearly 10 pages of Gibberish with little to no substance. Doesn't mention
anything about it hardware or programming model.

As much as I love to see UK / Bristol Company doing well, this smells quite
fishy.

------
Pete-Codes
Nice to see a Bristol company doing well.

Also, how many VCs are kicking themselves now?

------
amelius
How do they get around NVidia's patents?

~~~
bencollier49
Sounds like they're using graph-based rather than array-based technology.

------
goatinaboat
Let’s wait and see if it’s another Autonomy

